# Fritter fans check out akara osu



## chalkdust (Feb 18, 2009)

http://dooneyskitchen.com/akara-osu/

Presenting Nobel laureate wole soyinka favorite food.

This is an expensive fritter as they are fried in red palm oil.

Dried ground crayfish will make it slightly umami and is very Nigerian. U can get them at Amazon or a local African grocery.

It is said that osun is very good at making these snacks, she is the famous love diety of the Niger river.

In Brazil they eat these with a paste made from ground up cashews and ground up shrimp and coconut milk, I think.


----------



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

It looks similar to;
https://www.sbs.com.au/food/recipes/akara-red-kosayi-black-eyed-bean-fritters-dipping-sauce
Tried it..and spent untold hours peeling the beans..found it a bit underwhelming , I have to say.
Absolutely love the red kosayi though! It works well with Jamaican festivals..or anything!


----------

